# Grandma Snarr's Cheese Ball



## Constance (Nov 18, 2005)

Another recipe from my mom's recipe box...

Cheese Ball

1/2 lb. blu cheese, crumbled
3 oz cream cheese
3 oz sharp cheddar, grated
2 Tbls butter
3 Tbls warmed brandy
2 tsp instant minced onions
1 tsp Worchestershire sauce
1/2 cup chopped nuts (Pistachio)

Have all cheese & butter at room temperature. Combine all ingredients except nuts in large mixing bowl. Beat with eletric beater untill blended & fluffy. Place on a piece of waxed paper and shape into ball. Wrap and chill overnight in fridge. Next day, roll ball in chopped nuts until fully covered. Wrap in saran or foil, and store in fridge.


----------



## Sandyj (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Constance....I have your Grandma Snarr's pot roast recipe, I think...I made it and it was wonderful. This looks great too. Tell me... where does your family name come from? It's interesting.


----------



## Constance (Nov 18, 2005)

Sandy, I'm basically from here, in southern Illinois, between Mt.Vernon and Carbondale.
When my great-grandfather died, and they sold his property, it was the first time the land had changed hands since it had been deeded to them by the U.S. government. Grandma's husband, whose German grandfather jumped ship in Nova Scotia, grew up in Maine, worked his way through engineering school, and came down here as as an engineer for the coal company. 
Grandma's fiancee had died in the big 1920 flu epidemic, and she was working as the secretary for grandpa's boss, who had told her he was going to find her a husband.  
Grandpa ended up being vice-president of a big coal company, and he and Grandma moved to Chicago. She'd always been a gourmet cook, a wonderful hostess, and really shone when she moved up there with the "big boys". 
I'll never forget, when she got mad at g'pa, she'd clean her Fostoria chandelier.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2005)

Im going to make this for my volleyball league x-mas party!

i always bring a tray of assorted cheeses.

Your family's story sounds a lot like mine -- MAine to chicago then mpls.

Your Grams sounds loike a lovely lady!


----------



## Sandyj (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your some of your family's history - I really do love that kind of thing - it's so interesting to me....and your Granny sounds wonderful! Sandy


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 19, 2005)

Blue cheese, MMMMMMMMMM Yummy!!

Is what size of a ball does this make?


----------



## Constance (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm not sure, Texas...just found the recipe yesterday. I might make one up for TG. If I do, I'll let you know. 

Jen, she really was a lovely lady...and a very exceptional one at that. She is really why I love to cook and entertain,


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2005)

I got the cheese ball made last night, and it's just your average sized cheese ball...probably 2-3 cups worth. I'll probably divide it in two. 
I must say, It is outstanding! Depending how strong your cheese is (mine was nice and ripe), you might want to add another oz of cream cheese.
The only thing being, I couldn't find any chopped pistachios, so I shelled them all by hand. As I was sitting there doing that (for at least an hour...I have numb fingertips), thinking of how much trouble it was...I remembered watching grandma peel the grapes for her Waldorf Salad.   
Anway, the pistachios are going to be perfect. The cheese ball itself has a bit of a greenish cast from the mold in the cheese, and the green nuts will be perfect.


----------

